# Deer Season



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Archery deer season starts on sunday here in Arkansas. How about where yall live?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Archery here started the first week of September. Muzzleloading will start Oct 7 and the week after that the regular gun season starts and runs until Jan 1. The limit is 2 per day and 6 per season and must include at least 2 antlerless


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

It starts here if they are still in the garden when I get up.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Season has been in for high on to two weeks here in Minnesota, but I have been mucking about with bears and haven't spent time pursuing the deer. I have been out and about looking for "sign" and finding plenty. If the weather continues to cool, I'll give up on the bear for the year and switch over to the deer. This year Herself and I can take 7 between us, if we hunt during the bow and rifle seasons: two in either season for each of us, and one in the other season, how ever it works out, and then one "free" land owner license for those folk who own an 80 more acres piece of designated "agricultural" land of which part or all is farmed, lived one, etc., ect., yadda, yadda, ad nausium; we have 100 acres and graze our cattle on about 35 acres.

Of course, judging by the number of boned out carcasses and hides dumped along the 4 1/2 miles of uninhabited road south of our place during the summer, there are a lot of people filling their "Finlander" licenses at all times of the year.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Started here September 15.Turkey Season opens Sunday.Here in Missouri.

big rockpile


----------



## RedneckWoman (Jun 10, 2004)

Yall are lucky. Bow season here starts Oct 15th. Rifle Nov 21st.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

Archery= Oct. 1-Jan.15, Muzzleloading= Oct. 28-Nov.5, Gun season= Nov. 18-Dec.3...shotgun only by county or area.I believe that these seasons are Way too short except for Bow... so do a lot of other hunters.


----------



## Jex99in00 (Apr 24, 2006)

Bow up here already started, gun hunting depends on the zone. We have deer management zones up here and each one has their own set of rules and permits, typical of the burocracy involved in NJ.


----------



## bargarguy (Jun 22, 2006)

Ohio bow started the 30th of Sept. The little woman has been applying the pressure for me to get one. I am not complaining about that though most guys I know get pressured to not even go hunting.


----------



## huntress4203 (Feb 21, 2006)

sept 1-30 and Nov 22-dec 15 here. I've already had my early season for deer and my season for elk. My s/o uses a modern firearm. His season starts on oct 14 and ends on the 31. "Our" hunting lasts from Sept 1 through the middle of December.
I love bow hunting. Would rather use it than a rifle and I suspect a lot of bow hunters feel the same.


----------



## countryboy01974 (Oct 19, 2004)

yep bow hunting pretty much ruins gun hunting after you get into it. our season started first weekend of sept.


----------



## bargarguy (Jun 22, 2006)

I agree 100%, Gun hunting is little fun for me any more. I enjoy seeing the deer in a more natural state rather than on the run. I have experienced many interesting sights bow hunting.


----------

